# Practice Log?



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Do any of the coaches on here have a good printable practice log sheet I could copy? 

If not, what are some important things I should record per practice. Examples like amount of time, amount of shots... Etc. 

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I'm wanting to try to shoot almost everyday this summer. That is my goal and I really think I can do it even though it might seem a little extreme.


----------



## Black Bear TX (Oct 13, 2013)

*Subscribed*

Curious here as well.
Practicing for hunting only, no competitions.
What to track? 
(Thought - first cold shot of each session)
Yardage and distance from bull's eye on cold shot???

What else? 
General synopsis of that days shooting. (Seems vague)

I looked for apps to help but most seems geared to competition scoring not for hunters. (Any suggestions)


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

BSmith12 said:


> Do any of the coaches on here have a good printable practice log sheet I could copy?
> 
> If not, what are some important things I should record per practice. Examples like amount of time, amount of shots... Etc.
> 
> ...


PM me your email address and I can send you some info.

But- if you wish to become a better shooter it will require more. Mental training, physical exercise and incorporating the right kind of practice. 

.02


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sent


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks much!


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> Sent


Perfect. Exactly what I am wanting! Thanks very much


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

View attachment 1962735


This file is in Numbers. Not sure if Excel can open or not. But thats all I got.


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

subconsciously said:


> PM me your email address and I can send you some info.
> 
> But- if you wish to become a better shooter it will require more. Mental training, physical exercise and incorporating the right kind of practice.
> 
> .02


Could you possibly send me this info also? I'm new to archery and my goal is to be ready to hunt this fall.


----------



## cjohnsjf (Feb 27, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Can I get this as well if you don't mind and have the time?

Thank you!


----------

